# Medical Gibberish and Such...



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2009)

I had to get a CT scan on my chest the other day, due to x-ray results that showed 'hilar thickness' in my chest.  The results are really hard to read.



> Prominent bilateral hilar and mediastinal adenopathy.  There are linear changes in the right middle lobe and at both lung bases, the etiology of which is uncertain.  The possibility of neoplasm should be considered.  Other etiologies including sarcoidosis are also in the differential.



Long story short - I have to see a pulmonary specialist.  Doctor says I've got enlarged lymph nodes in my lungs and they might have to do a biopsy, or perhaps they can tell just by doing some specialized blood tests. I feel well and have no symptoms of anything.  Doctor says my lungs sound fine to him.

Well...more fun with doctors.  And for so many years I've had no medical problems at all.  Guess it's all catching up with me.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 7, 2009)

Well ... icky.  My husband has pulmonary sarcoidosis so some of those terms are familiar. I assume they will be performing a bronchoscopy soon?


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear it, Bill. I hope it all turns out to be nothing but a shadow on the scan.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Well ... icky.  My husband has pulmonary sarcoidosis so some of those terms are familiar. I assume they will be performing a bronchoscopy soon?



No idea. I have to make an appointment with a pulmonary specialist quack, er, I mean doctor.  You know what I know at this point.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Sorry to hear it, Bill. I hope it all turns out to be nothing but a shadow on the scan.



They already ruled that out, they provided measurements of the 'enlarged' lymph nodes - 2.4 cm by 2.8 cm.  Doctor says them there is whoppers, bigger than they should get, ever.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 7, 2009)

Basically, the result is that your lungs look weird, but they have no idea why.  They are looking at several options, including cancer and sarcoidosis.

Best of luck.


----------



## Flea (Aug 7, 2009)

This stuff is always jarring, isn't it?  Best wishes to you.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 7, 2009)

Prayers your way, Bill. I'll chat sarcoid with you if you need/want.


----------



## Carol (Aug 7, 2009)

Nothing like a bunch of medicalese to remind you that you're not a kid anymore    Best of luck, Bill, I'll be sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way Bill!  Hang in there!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2009)

Any news on this, Bill?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 12, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Any news on this, Bill?



I have an appointment with the pulmonary specialist on August 27th.  Soonest I could get an appointment.  I have to pick up my CT scan disk and take it in with me.  I'll post some kind of follow-up as soon as I know anything, but thanks for asking!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 12, 2009)

Bill, I don't know how I missed this thread the first time. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hopefully it will turn out benign. Please keep us posted.


----------



## grydth (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, all I can offer is my best wishes.. 

As another person in a long distance "commuter marriage", I know how tough it can be when one is ill and the other many miles away.

Listen, even those who disagree with you are pulling for you.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 27, 2009)

Just had my appointment with the pulmonary specialist.  He showed me my CAT scan results, most cool.  Turns out I have severely enlarged lymph nodes in my lungs, in fact huge ones.  Could be caused by a number of things.  I had to take a bunch of lung function tests in his office, turns out I have restricted air intake (I could have told him that).

So, I have to have a biopsy on my lungs done - they call it a bronchoscopy.  I'll be in hospital on Wednesday, under sedation.  They promise strong medz.  I told the doc they better amp up the medz or I might be knocking skulls together.

They're going to test for Sarcoidosis.  If found, that would be a good outcome, because it is treatable for most people.  They also tested my skin for exposure to T.B., which it could also be.  If it is neither of those two, then more tests would be indicated, but could be lymphoma, which would be 'bad' in terms of good and bad.

That's the update.  Also, I'm up to running 3 miles a day on the treadmill, and speed is increasing as well.  Not up to USMC standards yet, but getting there.  Weight fluctuating up a couple pounds, better watch that.  Karate is coming along nicely, I'm almost done with Seisan and working on Seiuchin.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 27, 2009)

Bill, the bronchoscopy will involve sedating you and taking tissue samples from your lungs. They will also likely introduce a small amount of fluid and withdraw at least the same amount and test that too.  Coughing afterwards will be fun.

My husband was treated for Sarcoid with prednisone ... you have to ramp up the dosage with that and then ramp down. With your diabetes, you don't want to be on it for a long time, nor on a high dose.

Some autoimmune diseases have been associated with heavy metal toxicity. A hair analysis of virgin hair would be inexpensive and revealing, though you'd likely have to seek out a naturopath for that test.

Hopefully, you have something easily treatable.  Good thoughts continued your way.

Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about any of this privately, mkay?


----------



## Carol (Aug 27, 2009)

And get yourself some diabetic-friendly ice cream cuz you'll have a sore throat


----------



## Phoenix44 (Aug 29, 2009)

Good luck, Bill.  I'll be sending you healing vibes.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 1, 2009)

The procedure is tomorrow morning at 0800, EST.  I'll check in here as soon as I'm able.  Thanks, all, for prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Carol (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck!  Fingers crossed


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2009)

Praying for ya, Bill.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2009)

Hang in there Bill!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 2, 2009)

I have returned from the hospital, all in one piece.  Thanks, all, for the prayers and good wishes.

What I say now is the God's honest truth.

They doped me up to the gills.  I do not remember the surgery at all.

However, I am told that I ranted, raved, and generally behaved like a lunatic.  All of my fellow patients in the recovery room were scared of me and laughing at me at the same time, but would not tell me why.

My coworker, who took me to the hospital and drove me back to my apartment, said that he heard me ask the nurse for a glass of water, and when told I could not have one yet, replied, _"Then I guess a Jack Daniels is out of the question?"_

I remember none of it, except the very last episode before my brain rebooted.  I am ashamed to say it, but it is very clear in my memory.  They were getting concerned because the drugs were not wearing off, and they had a specialist come up to ask me questions.  He asked me who I was, and I told him I was Dorothy Hamill.  He said I didn't have the hair for it, but I replied that I had the legs.

Oh, and the doctor told me that I informed the nurse-anesthetist that I was there to have my elbows surgically removed to stop me picking my nose.

I am now ashamed to ever show my face in that hospital again.

But I am alive, which overall is a good thing.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 2, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I have returned from the hospital, all in one piece.  Thanks, all, for the prayers and good wishes.
> 
> What I say now is the God's honest truth.
> 
> ...



:lfao:

Nice. 

I love stories like this - always entertaining.  My husband ... no shrinking violet and a man of few words ... must have told me and his mother "I just really, really LOVE you guys," every 8 seconds or so.  I'm lucky if I hear it once a week.  Can't touch the elbows story, tho.

Let us know when you get the results, Dorothy.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bill hang in there and sending good thoughts as well.


----------



## Carol (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh to have been a fly on the wall   

So glad you got through it OK.  Now here's to hoping the results are good news, or at least as good as such a thing can possibly be.


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 4, 2009)

When I had wrist surgery, I hit on the _flaming_ gay male nurse. In front of my husband.

Glad you made it through, Bill. Take care of your elbows.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 4, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I have returned from the hospital, all in one piece. Thanks, all, for the prayers and good wishes.
> 
> What I say now is the God's honest truth.
> 
> ...


 

Ahh no worries... I use to work in a hospital (I worked in 2 actually) as security and from what you are saying you said...that is nothing compared to the things I heard from people that were NOT medicated. Believe me they are use to it.

Glad to hear your doing ok.... and that you still have your elbows


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 11, 2009)

Got the results of the biopsy back - it's as suspected, sarcoidosis.  The good news is that since I'm asymptomatic, the treatment is - nothing.  I just go back every six months for a blood test to make sure my ACE and calcium levels are normal (no idea why) and if so, then it should go away by itself over time.

I'm all done with the doctors for awhile!

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes, folks.  Now it's full speed ahead on MA training.  Well, I never stopped, but at least now I don't have to worry about other things.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 11, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Got the results of the biopsy back - it's as suspected, sarcoidosis.  The good news is that since I'm asymptomatic, the treatment is - nothing.  I just go back every six months for a blood test to make sure my ACE and calcium levels are normal (no idea why) and if so, then it should go away by itself over time.
> 
> I'm all done with the doctors for awhile!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes, folks.  Now it's full speed ahead on MA training.  Well, I never stopped, but at least now I don't have to worry about other things.


Don't be done with the docs for a few more minutes...  Find out why they care about those blood tests, and make sure that you understand any symptoms to watch out for.

Other than that -- glad it's OK news!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 11, 2009)

What he said.  This condition can suddenly worsen and suddenly go away, remit for decades and return.  If you want to know what my husband went through, PM me. 

Otherwise, good training and good health to you, Bill. :asian:


----------

